# audi 4000 quattro mods



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

what little cool thigns can you do to these cars...my friends got one and hes wondering...like typical cool things you guys do to them for increased drivability and stuff, ya know..


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (glibobbo21)*

1. Advance the timing and run 91+ octane gas will give a pretty big boost in power. If you run good gas, you can advance the timing quite a bit. How much depends on the overal conditoin of the engine. Most find 12* to be about right. Basically start filling up with 91+ and run a couple of tanks through then advance the timing to 12* and go for a har drive. hear any pinging? If yes, back it off to 10* and try again. If you don't hear any pinging, you could try 13-14* and try again, but most find 12* to be the right spot.
2. Exhaust: Custom exhaust of 2.25-2.5" from the cat back. 
3. Suspension: strust/shocks and springs, add rear anti-sway bar, replace worn bustings & ball joints (don't use delron unless you race, they squeek like carazy), upgrade running gear (larger rims and tires, 15" for best performace, anything larger is just for looks).
4. Turbo swap?










[Modified by duandcc, 11:11 AM 1-8-2003]


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (duandcc)*

There is only so much you can do with the 2.2 5 cylinder without swapping in a turbo, but they are really reliable. Do the timing advance, you will feel a great improvement. Also......
-K&N filter
-272 cam
-Cat back exhaust
-Euro headlights
-Short shift kit
-New bushings, bearings, shocks (better handling/ride)
Check out this web site Blau 
Just remind your friend this car weighs in at over 2800 lbs dry and with AWD won't beat most cars in a drag on dry roads. However, they are amazing in low traction conditions. If you are looking for something to smoke Hondas, you will have to swap in a turbo motor and management. This will more than double your output and provide the means for some awesome smoking cookies.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (GZero)*

In my 4KQ I did:
Engine:
-Timing Advance to 15 degrees
-282 degree Cam
-Swiss cheese air box, w/K&N filter
-Disconnected O2 sensor
-Blueprinted the fuel output or mapped it
-Sterbo S/S Catback Exhaust
-Dropped and removed all A/C parts
-Short Shift Kit
Suspension:
-Bilstein Sport Stuts
-H&R Racing Springs
-Blau Rear Swaybar
-Jamex Front Strut Bar
-TSW Hockenheim R's 16x7.5
Brakes:
-Brembo Cross-Drilled (all 4 corners, and all warped)
-EBC Greenstuff Pads
Interior:
-White face gauges in Kilometers per hour
-VW GTI Recaro seats
-All new Leather Boots
It used to look like this:








Now she looks like this







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif :









I hope you like her, or at least thought she WAS cool.


[Modified by PhunkFX, 12:41 PM 1-8-2003]


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (PhunkFX)*

Poor 4kq


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

in my dads 4kq we have
engine:
272 cam
K&N filter
no preheater on air box
suspension:
boge turbos all around (15% stiffer)
urq strut mounts
brakes:
ate orbital rotors front
metal master pads front
not on:
blau rear sway bar
//mike


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (glibobbo21)*

I havent doen anything but maintenance on my 87 Cq yet, but when finances come along, I need to get a new exhaust system (stainless, preferably), new shocks and springs (thinking about H&R + Bilsteins, no more than 40 mm lowering due to 17" rims), maybe a 90-20V brake upgrade, I need a new radiator, and some day, a turbo engine. Stock 20VT is what I want, but those are pricey here, so mabye a stock 10VT with intercooler will have to do. Still, with a Euro Urq engine w/IC, I will get 200 hp.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (PerL)*

PeaL, I cant wait to hear your results when you do! I think you will love it!


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (PhunkFX)*

is it worht it to put a 10vt in a 4k?(due to weight and smaller car) or is someone better off buying a 5kt? what are the money differences? like 5kt ( compleat car) compared to 10vt swap (totally done at a shop)


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (the tankman cometh)*

You can most likely get a full 5000TQ with high milage for a good price, but due to size and weight, 5ktq will never be as cool or as fun as a 4000q with a 10vt! The 10vT are a dime a dozen now, and replacement and maintenance parts are very affordable as well. With enought tuning and bolt ons, you should have a darn fast 4ktq, and it shoudnt be that hard for someone to do either. I would rather have the 4000q with a 10vt anyday over a 5000tq, even thought they are amazing in the snow, and are very sturdy cars, especially at high speed, the 4kq is just so much more nibble. I dont know what I would drive if I didnt have mine! 
Quote (By an extremely intoxicated friend) : The 4000 quattro... a car that can be a huge pile of poo, and you will still love it to death... The 4000 quattro... it could suck, or be sweet... people will love it either way!


----------



## turboquattro (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (PhunkFX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Now she looks like this







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif :








I hope you like her, or at least thought she WAS cool.
[HR][/HR]​So what, that's it? Is that car gone/totalled now? That doesn't seem like enough damage for that car to be totalled out. What's the story?
Nevermind, I found the other threads.


[Modified by turboquattro, 9:49 PM 1-8-2003]


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (PerL)*

PerL, What does the "90' - 20V Brake upgrade" consist of? Would i need a set of 15"s if i went that route?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (Rocket SLC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]PerL, What does the "90' - 20V Brake upgrade" consist of? Would i need a set of 15"s if i went that route?[HR][/HR]​I think he is refering to putting the front brakes from either a 1990 20v sedan or cq on his car (most likey a cq). The cqs had twin-pistion sliding calipers, and I think were slightly thicker and larger than the sedan's brakes. They also had more of an offset.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (blkaudicq)*

Yes, in short, bigger front brakes. The 90-20valve had dual piston calipers (also known as Girling 60 or simply G60, not to be confused with the supercharged VW engine), these brakes were installed on the 20 valve, and the S2 which had a 230 hp turbo engine. It is preparations for a later turbo install.


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (PerL)*

Wow sounds good, Do you guys know the over all dia of the brake rotors? And will i need larger set of wheels? Do these brakes bolt right up to the 4000Qs?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (Rocket SLC)*

The stock 4k/Coupe discs are 256 mm (10.1") while the 20-valve discs are 276 mm (10.9"). They are also slightly thicker, and combined with the much bigger caliper, it gives very nice brakes.
These things doesnt bolt up directly. Some people on the quattro list has made adapters, others has installed the struts from the 20-valve.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (PerL)*

what does the Audi 5cylinder sound like with the swsis chees airbox?


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (Aw614)*

Like a cone filter on a 4cyl VW, or if your exhaust is performance, and you have a cam, it sounds like a small weak vr6. IMO.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (PhunkFX)*

I guess this is going to be done on my Quantum. What about removing the tube like in the VW 4cylinders they remove the snorkle like thing infront of the airbox


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (PerL)*

Ok thanks for the brake info. Sounds like a bit too much trouble to go thru for my winter car. Do you guys know of any other brake upgrades that are a bolt on, and i can keep my stock wheels. I love good brakes. I was planning on getting ATE slotted rotors for my car. What pads would you reccomend for daily driving that has good cold bite? This car is only driven in the winter months.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (Rocket SLC)*

I'm very happy with my Mintex pads! Good bite (even when cold) and not too much brake dust either.


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: audi 4000 quattro mods (PerL)*

Ok, so i put the ATE power slots on and pagid pads. I only have about 100 miles or so on them, so far so good. I was playing with the timing tonight, i retarded it a bit more than it was. Im not exactly sure what its set at though. Questions for you guys. When you did your timing adjustments, did you disconnect any sensors or vac lines? The bentley says not to disconnect any vac lines but dosent mention anything else. Also there is a "0" mark and a "I" mark, what is the value of the "I" mark? how may degrees? Thanks!


----------

